# My Collection



## lizard260 (Aug 23, 2005)

This is my Craftsman vanity.










Here's all the stuff I keep up on the top deck.
My brushes...mostly MAC and Kevyn Aucoin, also stila, cargo, tarte, BE, philosophy.
Face (powder, foundation, concealer)




Kabuki and Smudge




Blush and Highlight




Eye





MAC Paints and Shadesticks






The top drawer is pretty much all blushes.








MAC Skinfinishes (Lightscapade not pictured).




NARS Blushes Categorized by Color.

















The second drawer is all eyes.








All my MAC eyeliner




MAC Fluidlines




Urban Decay Deluxe Shadows








Urban Decay Shadows
















MAC Shadows
































Nars shadows




Milani Shadows




Stila Palette




Palettes (UD and MAC)









The third drawer is lips and face makeup and piggies.




Lipsticks





The bottom drawer is nails, cases, etc.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 23, 2005)

Girrrrll I am diggin the craftsman thing goin on there!! That is such a great idea! I love how you have pics on the front so it looks so girly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it locks? Doesnt get much better than that!!
(I have the same mirror too! lol)


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 23, 2005)

I LOVE IT!  So nice and neat.. just the way I like it!!!  ( I have OCD )


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Girrrrll I am diggin the craftsman thing goin on there!! That is such a great idea! I love how you have pics on the front so it looks so girly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it locks? Doesnt get much better than that!!
(I have the same mirror too! lol)



_

 

Not to mention.. its GUARNTEED FOR LIFE!! LOL


----------



## misswilliam (Aug 23, 2005)

great collection! i love how everything is so neat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that reminds me, i need some benefit 'highbeam'!


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

Love idea of having everything in a craftsman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



too cool!
It's great how everything has its own little place!!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 23, 2005)

That's awesome! I love how everything is organized and I love the "substitute vanity"! =P


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 30, 2005)

nice! question: what sort of complexion do you have? i've been wanting to buy one of the benefit powders, and i tried georgia but its too light for me. i have an incredibly light complexion, i'm an nw20. would the dandelion work for me?


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

ur MSFs are making drool...lovely lovely collection


----------



## amaloo (Apr 14, 2007)

COOL IDEA!!! SO pretty!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

my ex wud die if i had a craftsman tool drawer for makeup ahha


----------



## lizard260 (May 7, 2007)

Major update just completed ;-P
It's been about two years since my initial post...


----------



## resin (May 7, 2007)

i LOVE everything! wow so awesome
and yeah i've been wanting a craftsman for years for my makeup. :/


----------



## n_c (May 7, 2007)

OMgosh you have a very nice collection and it looks so neat and organized.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 7, 2007)

That's a really cool set up.  It looks like the drawers are deep which is cool.


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

Man, that's even better than those lil sterillite drawers...because it locks! Maybe that way my sister won't be able to sneak off with my goods...I invest, just so she can sneak off with it a few weeks later...GrRrr...i have quite a bit and don't actually know what all I have until I go looking for it...and boy am I angry when I realize it's missing...

And what a great collection you have...I've been wanting to pick up some of them urban decay shadows.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 8, 2007)

Very cool!  Amazing collection.  I love how you made that toolbox so girlie!


----------



## little teaser (May 8, 2007)

your collection is amazeing, i love how you organized everything


----------



## lizard260 (May 16, 2007)

added pics of brushes, paints, labelled shadow pans


----------



## corngrl2 (May 16, 2007)

I love that craftsman tool box!  very creative!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

i LOVE your BLUSH collection.  ok... i LOVE EVERYTHING!!


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

woooooow ..loved all ur make-up ..i wish i have that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ..hehe im gonna post my collec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanx for sharing


----------



## Blush (May 21, 2007)

Awesome ¡¡¡


----------



## charismaticlime (May 24, 2007)

I wish I could wake up next to your collection everyday.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 24, 2007)

Fantastic collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Could you tell me what the name of this e/s is (see pic below)?


----------



## lizard260 (May 24, 2007)

Sure thing...It's nars duo eyeshadow in Earth Angel 
described as Bronze Taupe Shimmer and Olive Shimmer shadows on the nars site


----------



## lizard260 (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_I wish I could wake up next to your collection everyday._

 
I actually do ;-p It's right next to my side of the bed!


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

holy crap! thats awesome!!


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 25, 2007)

i love how clean and organized everything is. and you have a ton of stuff too. i'm totally jealous >_<;;


----------



## lizard260 (Jun 2, 2007)

Just added labeled blush and fluidline photos.


----------



## june19th (Jun 3, 2007)

Mmm I'm staring at all your NARS blushes.. Love it ALL!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Aug 11, 2007)

Very Nice Collection Ilove Ur Eye Shadows Collection


----------



## AprilBomb (Aug 11, 2007)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 12, 2007)

Girlfriend has so much makeup that she had to get a craftsman to hold it all!!! That's major right there!  I've never seen that one before....


----------



## Emmy84 (Aug 12, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Aug 13, 2007)

I Love Your Mac Palettes And Fluidlines, You Got Some Great Colors And A Fantastic Collection. Mine Is Almost All Pigments, Over 150 But After Seeing Your Now I Want To Go Buy Some More Palettes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Tool Box Is A Great Idea!! I Wish I Had Room For 1.


----------



## mzmiztiza (Aug 13, 2007)

WoW..*bowing down to you* this is one awesome collection you have going on! I soo want to be you! haha


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 13, 2007)

Love your collection!!! I'm soooo diggin that craftmen vanity. I'm going to have to bite you on that one. hehehhe....


----------



## frocher (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the toolbox idea, I love your blush collection and the pill box UD eyeshadows.  The whole setup is amazing.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Gorgeous collection! I think we have the same mirror!


----------

